# كتاوج شركة كوك لحساب الأحمال واختيار المراوح واشياء اخرى كثيرة



## ductlator (28 مايو 2007)

كتالوج وكتيب شركة كوك للمراوح به كل شئ عن احمال التبريد والتكييف وتصميمات واختيارات المراوح وكل شئ عن التبريد والتكييف مفيد جداً..... م / مصطفى ف أو Ductlator:77:


----------



## ductlator (28 مايو 2007)

ماتدخلش تقرأ وتخرج وتحمل وتخرج كن ايجابى وقول رأيك وشارك معنا


----------



## mottohotto (28 مايو 2007)

كتاب مهم جدا لكل مصمم و فنى و معندس 
شكرا و جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## om_shayma2003 (28 مايو 2007)

بارك الله فيكم
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## RAMI GHANEM (29 مايو 2007)

i like it very much thanks a lot


----------



## نبيل سعيد (29 مايو 2007)

ok u really good person....u did it man


----------



## amr fathy (1 يونيو 2007)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## sah (2 يونيو 2007)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## احمد محمود محمد (2 يونيو 2007)

اكثر من رائع


----------



## مطلق الخيرات (5 يونيو 2007)

مادري شنو اقول ولا اقدر اشكركم على طيبتكم وحب مساعدت الناس بس انشاء الله راح ادعي لكم ورحم الله والديكم


----------



## dohengineer (5 يونيو 2007)

بارك الله فيكم الكتاب مفيد جدا.


----------



## ductlator (6 يونيو 2007)

جزانا وجزاكم الله جميعا خيراً


----------



## turbo1900 (6 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاك الله كل خير يا بشمهندس مصطفى 
:63:


----------



## سامى عبدالطيف (9 يونيو 2007)

شكرا جزيلا اخى الكريم وبارك الله فيك


----------



## sica_1 (9 يونيو 2007)

متشكر جدآ ياخي ductlator ونتمني منك المزيد ولي طلب عندك انا عايز برنامج لحصر الصاج في الموقع


----------



## محمود الستاوى (9 يونيو 2007)

شكرا على الجهود الجبار


----------



## اخ اسماعيل (10 يونيو 2007)

بارك الله فيك أخي قوة


----------



## elgalym (10 يونيو 2007)

شكرا ياباشا وربنا يكرمك


----------



## م شريف (13 يونيو 2007)

Very nice..thank U


----------



## elgalym (13 يونيو 2007)

Very nice..thank you


----------



## talharah (13 يونيو 2007)

تسلم ايديك


----------



## foxed2007 (8 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله الف حير ونفع بك المسلمين


----------



## abusimoo (12 أكتوبر 2007)

الف شكر علي المجهود وفقك الله


----------



## محمد صفا (13 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكور يا سيدى والله وعيد سعيد:1:


----------



## محمد صفا (13 أكتوبر 2007)

انا كان لازم ارجع تانى واشكرك على الكتاب ده صحيح جميل والله:77:


----------



## م سعيد2000 (13 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا ودادك علما


----------



## احمد عبود حسين (15 أكتوبر 2007)

بارك الله فيكم
ولكم جزيل الشكر
​


----------



## zeryab (16 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا اخى الكريم وبارك الله فيك


----------



## rawia_shari (16 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا على الكتالوج
فعلا مفيد جدا
وكل عام وانت بخير


----------



## islamzahran (17 أكتوبر 2007)

ربنا يكرمك


----------



## محمد زيدان القيسي (17 أكتوبر 2007)

بارك الله فبك أخي العزيز ductlator أسأل الله أن يزيدك حسنات بقدر كل كلمه في الكتاب وشكرا.


----------



## ductlator (18 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## حماده محمد احمد (21 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا وجعل الله ذلك في ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله


----------



## benlotfi (22 أكتوبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## elnazeer71 (28 أكتوبر 2007)

may god bless you for that


----------



## ahmedsoror (28 أكتوبر 2007)

thank you very much


----------



## abdullah almahdi (29 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا الموضوع الشيق المفيد


----------



## عكوب (29 أكتوبر 2007)

شكراً يا حباب


----------



## mazyood (29 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا اخي العزيز على هذا الكتاب الرائع


----------



## م احمد العراقي (29 أكتوبر 2007)

عمل رائع يأخي


----------



## حيدر عبد الرحمن (29 أكتوبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خير الجزاء.


----------



## الربيحات (29 أكتوبر 2007)

ممتاز لكن بحاجه الى ترجمه للمتدربين


----------



## ابوساره (29 أكتوبر 2007)

عمل رائع ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## ابوساره (29 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## aleisawe2007 (29 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا المجهود الطيب .......


----------



## احمد عبود حسين (30 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا اخى الكريم وبارك الله فيك


----------



## مهندس محمود خضر (30 أكتوبر 2007)

جمييييييييييييييييييييييييل


----------



## yaser hhh (1 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرااااا اخى الفاضل


----------



## engahmedalaa (3 نوفمبر 2007)

أتمنى كل التوفيق من الله لك ... جزاك الله خير وبارك الله فيك وفى مالك واهلك وعلمك


----------



## ahmsha0 (9 نوفمبر 2007)

الله ينور عليك


----------



## mech-egypt (9 نوفمبر 2007)

ممتاز والله يا اخى ممتاز


وكده تمام ولقدام:5: :67: :67: :67: :67:


----------



## hasan nassar (11 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا ؤبارك الله فيك


----------



## أبن سينا (11 نوفمبر 2007)

مفيد جدا ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## ductlator (13 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## منار الشناوى (15 نوفمبر 2007)

بارك الله لك وجزاك كل الخير ان شاء الله


----------



## ابو زياد القاسمى (15 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير ووفقك الله لما يحبه ويرضاه.


----------



## القلب الوردي (18 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكووووووووور و بارك الله فيك


----------



## م محمد المصرى (21 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ezeldin (14 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله كل الخيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر .


----------



## عكوب (16 ديسمبر 2007)

كل عام و انتم بخير مشكووووووووووووووور قوي


----------



## khotaby (16 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## alaa ramadan (23 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا على الكتالوج الجميل دة


----------



## أبوظافر (24 ديسمبر 2007)

يسلمووووووووو ،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،


----------



## احمد عبود حسين (24 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء وجعل كل هذا العمل فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## Morrowind (24 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا و جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## مهندس ربيع (24 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكور جدا علي المجهودالرائع يااخي الكريم


----------



## صديق القمر (18 يوليو 2008)

مشكور أخي الكريم ....


----------



## احمد صدقى (19 ديسمبر 2008)

كتاب مهم جدا


----------



## alaa_84 (19 ديسمبر 2008)

حياك الله وبارك فيك


----------



## mohamed mech (21 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا اخى الكريم
و لكم كنت ابحث عن هذا الكتاب منذ ان رايته مع احد المهندسين فى ليبيا عام 2004
و ها انت تضعه بين ايدينا و تتمنى من قلبك ان ياخذه كل مهندسى التبريد و التكييف
و ينتفعو به كما انتفعت و تنتفع به انت فيالك من غواص :63:


----------



## mohamed mech (21 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا اخى الكريم
و لكم كنت ابحث عن هذا الكتاب منذ ان رايته مع احد المهندسين فى ليبيا عام 2004
و ها انت تضعه بين ايدينا و تتمنى من قلبك ان ياخذه كل مهندسى التبريد و التكييف
و ينتفعو به كما انتفعت و تنتفع به انت فيالك من غواص :63:


----------



## MELO77 (21 يناير 2009)

ألف شكر ( بارك الله فيك)


----------



## مطلق الخيرات (21 يناير 2009)

مشكور وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## dido067 (22 يناير 2009)

بص يا سيدي لو عايزني اكون ايجابي و اقول رأيي زي ما طلبت هقولك بس من غير زعل. الكتاب نازل على الملتقى عدة مرات من زملاء آخرين و الكتاب رغم انه فعلا مفيد جدا فانه مختصر و ليس به كل شيء عن التكييف و التبريد و حسابات الاحمال كما قلت. و يا ريت الناس قبل ما تتعب نفسها في التحميل تتأكد انه لم يتم رفعها للملتقى من قبل. و على فكره الموضوع ده أصبح مكرر جدا جدا هنا في الملتقى و اصبحنا نجد ان بعض الزملاءيقومون باعادة رفع كتب و برامج موجوده اصلا بالملتقى اكثر من مره و يا ريت المسئولين عن الملتقى يتنبهوا لذلك و يتم فلترة المواضيع بالذات التي بها مرفقات حرصا على وقت المهندسين. و آسف لصراحتي و يا ريت ما تزعلش.


----------



## م.عبدالسلام صالح (22 يناير 2009)

*م.عبد السلام صالح*



ductlator قال:


> الله يعطيك ألف عافية جزانا وجزاكم الله جميعا خيراً


 مشكوووووووووووووووووووور جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا


----------



## م.عبدالسلام صالح (22 يناير 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووور جدا جدا 
الله يعطيك ألف عافية ، جزاك الله خير أخي Ductlator


----------



## salem saleh (22 يناير 2009)

شكرا اخي العزيز اتمنئ نجد المطلوب وجزاك الله عنا خير


----------



## Ahmad Sallam (24 يناير 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## حمدى حمدى# (25 يناير 2009)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## arty_tow (26 يناير 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على المجهود الجبار ويارب يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الرحمن


----------



## م/ عمرو عبد الله ربيعي (26 يناير 2009)

بارك الله فيكم
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## رشيد سامر (2 فبراير 2009)

جزاك اللة خير يااخي ductlator انا لم اقراة بعد


----------



## محمد مبسوطه (2 فبراير 2009)

شكرا جزيلا وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## م علاء روؤف (2 فبراير 2009)

كتاب رائع جدا جدا .............................................ألف شكر


----------



## waeool (2 فبراير 2009)

كتاب جامد وبارك الله فيك


----------



## شـــادي (3 فبراير 2009)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## lacost (3 فبراير 2009)

هاي اول تعليق لي من بدىء الانتساب انا سعيد جدا بالانتساب وان شاء الله لن أبخل عليكم بأي شىء مفيد


----------



## ahmedbayoumy (3 فبراير 2009)

بارك الله فيكم
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## radi1111 (6 فبراير 2009)

بارك الله فيك ونفع بك


----------



## احمد الجميل (6 فبراير 2009)

شكرا لك يا اخى
اللهم انفعنا به وانفع الناس


----------



## snow man (6 فبراير 2009)

thanks man
its realy usefull:75::75::75:


----------



## جاد الكريم (6 فبراير 2009)

مرجع رائع ومفيد جداً بارك الله فيك


----------



## سامي الجن (7 فبراير 2009)

علي الموضوع المميز بارك الله فيك


----------



## maxjan (14 فبراير 2009)

الف شكر علي هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## ahmedhamdy (14 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير اخى الحبيب


----------



## اشرف اكرم محمود (15 فبراير 2009)

شكرا يا اخي جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## احمد بوعبيد المنفي (16 فبراير 2009)

م / مصطفى ف أو Ductlator السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته جزاك الله كل خير يا بشمهندس مصطفى http://www.arab-eng.org/vb//uploaded2/55389/1180130140.gif


----------



## كريم كمال محمد (17 فبراير 2009)

*جزيت الجنة*

جزاكم الله خيرا و مواضيع مميزه دائما


----------



## ductlator (17 مارس 2009)

تذكرة ادخل حمل وادعيلى


----------



## zanitty (17 مارس 2009)

ductlator قال:


> تذكرة ادخل حمل وادعيلى


يعنى ايه اللى انت كاتبه ده
نحمل ايه بالظبط
و برضه هندعى لك حتى من غير تحميل


----------



## ductlator (17 مارس 2009)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=55700


----------



## يوسف ابو يعقوب (27 مارس 2009)

مشكور على الكتاب جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## ازهر السعيدي (28 مارس 2009)

مشكور على المجهود الرائع


----------



## wael gamil sayed (28 مارس 2009)




----------



## م.وسيم (29 مارس 2009)

مشكور

بارك الله فيك


----------



## زليخا (25 أبريل 2009)

شكرا لهذا الكتالوج الرائع


----------



## mohamedsaleh (26 أكتوبر 2009)

*الاسكندرية - مصر*

بارك الله لك وفيك وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## احمد عبود حسين (26 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاءك الله خيرا وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ahmadmechanical (26 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## إبن جبير (10 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيراً ، مشكور


----------



## انس محروس (10 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خير وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك وشكرا على هذه المشاركة الرائعة 000000000 
اخوك في الله
انس محروس 
مستشفى الملك فيصل التخصصي بالرياض


----------



## r3142 (11 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم


----------



## **قطـــــر** (11 نوفمبر 2009)

كل الشكر أخى العزيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــز


----------



## شرشار (11 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا اخى على هذه المشارك المفيدة


----------



## جند الله (4 مارس 2010)

ممتازززززز


----------



## تقني مغربي (4 مارس 2010)

شكرا اخي بس اطلب منك طلب صغير برنامج كيفية تركيب اجزاء الكلميناتيزور


----------



## محمد أحمد الشريف (4 مارس 2010)

[bمشكور يا الغالى[/b]


----------



## يوسف موسى (5 مارس 2010)

شكرا وبإنتظار المزيد


----------



## عليما (11 مارس 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## اابوصلاح (11 مارس 2010)

اخى الكريم عاجزين عن الشكر (رائع)


----------



## eng - mahmoud (8 نوفمبر 2010)

كتاب جميل تسلم الايدى


----------



## محمدالحجازى (10 أبريل 2011)

شكرا و جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك
بارك الله فيكم


----------



## Ashraf Naeem (10 أبريل 2011)

شكرا


----------



## محمود الستاوى (19 أبريل 2011)

شكرا لتعاونكم


----------



## سيف2007 (19 أبريل 2011)

كتاب مهم جدا ورائع لكل مهندس احسنت اخي وبارك الله فيك


----------



## thaeribrahem (20 أبريل 2011)

كتاب رائع مشكور على جهدك


----------



## اماني سمير (6 أكتوبر 2011)

الف شكر على المجهود الرائع جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## goor20 (7 أكتوبر 2011)

tnx


----------



## noreldin2000 (8 أكتوبر 2011)

كتاب اكثر من رائع 
بارك الله فيك


----------



## foxed2007 (11 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## agordat1977 (5 ديسمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك على هذا الكتيب الرائع


----------



## iNkHeArT (5 ديسمبر 2012)

Downloading is done, Reading is on
ThanQ


----------



## nofal (6 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا .


----------



## فااااااااااااتح (7 ديسمبر 2012)

جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك​


----------



## ahmed Ragab aaa (7 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## chipsy (5 أبريل 2013)

شكرا و جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## توتة85 (5 أبريل 2013)

شكراااااا


----------



## م/محمد عبد الحكيم (5 أبريل 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## eng_alex (5 أبريل 2013)

الكتاب غير مفيد 
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
بل اكثر من راااااااااااااااااااااااائع :14::14::14::14:


----------



## وائل الشال (8 أبريل 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------

